# Kennt ihr das Gefühl



## quicktime87 (21. Dezember 2015)

*Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Huhu Gemeinde,

Man sitzt gelangweilt am PC und zockt 4 Runden WoT dann paar Runden CoD Ghost dazwischen etwas surfen und Black Ops 2 (ist tot) dann mal 1 Runde BF4 (welches ebenfalls tot ist), mal kurz Steam durchforsten........
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, Lustlosigkeit am PC und irgendwie kein Titel in Sicht, welcher irgendwie interessant wirkt.

Was ich mir mal angeguckt habe und naja: GTA, CoD BO2, CS GO, Wildstar, Tera, Aion, Rift, Elder S, Fallout, A. Creed, Skyrim, Star Wars, Sport-Spiele, WoT/W/P. Glaube vielmehr gibt der Markt nicht her.

Was macht ihr da so? Oder kommt das gar nicht vor? Und ich meine jetzt kein "ICH MUSSS ZOGGEN, egal was kommt", sonder mal ne Runde zoggen wollen und nix was einem gefällt aufem PC.

Grüße


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ja, das kenn ich da zock ich ne Runde X3 und wundere mich dann immer wie Spät es ist !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Hm bei CoD, CS, BF würde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch lieber in der Fritteuse die Käsemauken rösten. Ich habe für solche Fälle immer ein paar ältere Perlen die mal wieder den Weg auf den Rechner finden mitunter tun es auch einfach Minispiele oder so ein Zeugs. Falls ich mal wirklich keinen Bock auf zocken oder hier die Threads zu beschmutzen dann greif ich gerne mal in meine Videothek und drück mir Konserven aufs Auge


----------



## XT1024 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



quicktime87 schrieb:


> und irgendwie kein Titel in Sicht, welcher irgendwie interessant wirkt.


Ja aber das ist dann gut für meinen Sparstrumpf. Nach so mancher Enttäuschung habe ich auch gar keine Lust mehr auch nur irgendwas auszuprobieren. 

Da vertreibe ich mir lieber die Zeit mit _ollem_ Kram: alle paar Monate wird mal wieder WoT ausgepackt, momentan ist es Rift, EVE wird nebenher aktualisiert und irgendwie hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf AoM Edit: AoE II vergessen  (oder sogar für ein paar Runden AoE 1) und Commandos 1&2. 
Und das Beste: das alte Zeug müsste auch ohne _Graka_ laufen.

Dreifach gespart: Geld für Spiele, für Strom und Nerven (Grakalärm).


----------



## HordyH (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ich habe zb auch gerade die Nase voll von bf4, und ich habe auch nen alten schatz gefunden...tomb raider 2, herrlich.

Aber momentan klemm ich eher hinter Assetto Corsa


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ich habe eher das Problem,  dass ich kaum Zeit zum Zocken habe,  aber immer will. 
Wenn ich dann aber mal Zeit finde, weiß ich nicht was ich zocken will oder habe auf nichts Lust. 
Bei bestimmt 100-150 installierten Titeln und weiteren knapp 100 neuen Titeln die noch nie installiert wurden ... 

Ich fürchte, ich werde erwachsen und langweilig    


Die von dir aufgelisteten Titel enthalten schon einige der großen Perlen der Spiele-Industrie der letzten Jahre. 

Ich hau dir gerade mal einen Screenshot von Steam rein,  als kleine Anregung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraus möchte ich besonders hervorheben:
- Batman Serie
- BioShock Serie
- Brink 
- Cry of Fear
- Deus Ex
- Dishonored
- Skyrim
- Metro Serie
- Portal (besonders den zweiten Teil)
- Spec Ops The Line  (beste Story die ein Shooter je hatte)
- Worms Evolution (bestes Spiel mit Freunden, wenn man schon zu fertig ist um noch was "sinnvolles" zu zocken!  )


Ansonsten ein paar Highlights,  die eher unbekannt sind (und teilweise auch schon älter)
- Crashday
- Mirrors Edge
- Age of Empires II 
- Battlefield 2 Bad Company Singleplayer,  Battlefield 3 Multiplayer
- Need for Speed Shift 2,  falls du mal eine gute Kombination aus Simulation und Spaß haben willst
- Mass Effect Trilogie 
- Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (der mit Abstand beste Teil der Serie)
- FarCry 3,  FarCry 3 Blood Dragon,  FarCry 4
- Anno 2205


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



> Ich habe eher das Problem,  dass ich kaum Zeit zum Zocken habe,  aber immer will.
> Wenn ich dann aber mal Zeit finde, weiß ich nicht was ich zocken will oder habe auf nichts Lust.


Kenne ich zwar auch aber bei mir ist es doch eher daß das Game worauf ich Bock hätte gerade keinen Platz auf der Platte findet


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kenne ich zwar auch aber bei mir ist es doch eher daß das Game worauf ich Bock hätte gerade keinen Platz auf der Platte findet



Doc ...  soll ich dir zu Weihnachten eine Festplatte spenden?      1TB bekommt man gebraucht für 20€  oder so ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Weitere Platten sind ja vorhanden nur habe ich eben Oldschool like die Games auf der Systempartition. Wird ab Weihnachten oder wie die Fete auch heißt durch einen Umbau eh geändert


----------



## type_o (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ich würde gern mal wieder Far Cry (1) spielen!  
Leider bekomm ich das auf keinem aktuellen PC zum laufen. 

Da fällt mir noch SniperElite ein! Auch die Urversion. Da konnte man so schön schon in die nächste  Map ballern!


----------



## shootme55 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Kenn ich gut. Hab einen Retro-PC mit 70 Titeln, auf dem Großen nochmal 30. Eine WiiU mit einem Haufen Wii-SuperNES-NES-Gameboy-Spiele. Heute hatte ich Lust auf zocken, das erste mal seit Wochen. 10 Minuten Black Flag, das wars...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Also FarCry 1 und 2 fand ich echt bescheiden.  Danach wurds dafür umso besser,  Teil 3 und 4 sind der Hammer und FarCry3 Blood Dragon war wunderschön abgedreht  

SniperElite ist interessant, ich habe den zweiten Teil und der macht echt Spaß.  Leider wird das schießen selbst etwas zu leicht, sobald man den Dreh raus hat.  
Ohne die künstliche Zielhilfe wäre das Spiel deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Bei mir ist es ja eher umgekehrt, ich müsste mich hier ausklinken um überhaupt noch zum zocken zu kommen neben den ganzen anderen Aktivitäten. Retro Rechner habe ich auch ein paar aber mir fehlt derzeitig ein guter 4:3 Monitor


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Naja, das meiste ist wirklich Datenmüll und die Zukunft sieht nicht rosig aus. Die Köpfe die einst noch echte Videospiele kreierten gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr. Früher war eben doch alles besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ich denke zur Zeit darüber nach, einen Retro PC zu bauen,  um die ganzen Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu beheben.   Virtuelle Maschinen lösen das Problem leider nicht,  da es einfach keine passenden Treiber gibt.


----------



## quicktime87 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Kenn ich gut. Hab einen Retro-PC mit 70 Titeln, auf dem Großen nochmal 30. Eine WiiU mit einem Haufen Wii-SuperNES-NES-Gameboy-Spiele. Heute hatte ich Lust auf zocken, das erste mal seit Wochen. 10 Minuten Black Flag, das wars...


So geht es mir! Nix im Fernsehen, Urlaub, Partner pennt und man geht an PC. Nach 15 min entscheidet man sich dann mal, was man startet und beendet diese Entscheidung nach 10min durch alt+F4. Natürlich sind meine Games "Olle Kamellen" aber einst waren das Top Games und ab da hat mich nichts mehr groß dazu bewegt Geld auszugeben......


Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Naja, das meiste ist wirklich Datenmüll und die Zukunft sieht nicht rosig aus. Die Köpfe die einst noch echte Videospiele kreierten gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr. Früher war eben doch alles besser.


Das befürchte ich leider auch.


----------



## pascha953 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



quicktime87 schrieb:


> Huhu Gemeinde,
> 
> Man sitzt gelangweilt am PC und zockt 4 Runden WoT dann paar Runden CoD Ghost dazwischen etwas surfen und Black Ops 2 (ist tot) dann mal 1 Runde BF4 (welches ebenfalls tot ist), mal kurz Steam durchforsten........
> Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, Lustlosigkeit am PC und irgendwie kein Titel in Sicht, welcher irgendwie interessant wirkt.
> ...



Such dir mal ein anderes Hobby !!!

Wenn du deine Tage nur mit PC Spiele verbringst, wirst du irgendwann  müde von zocken, so das kein Spiel dich noch Reizen kann.

Gönn deiner Seele und  deinen Geist Abwechslung, wie Auto, Angeln, Freunde, Sport und Fitness, Interessante Bücher .... 

Wenn man nur auf Spiele aus ist hinterlässt es nur ein Vakuum in deinen Herzen


----------



## noname545 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

so ging es mir auch, und deshalb habe ich mir vor kurzem ein Cabrio gekauft. Muss zwar noch ein bisschen dran schrauben, aber das macht ja am meisten Spaß  Ist mal was anderes statt den Kopf in einem PC Gehäuse zu haben, vor allem hat man mehr platz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Hm, so etwas habe ich lange vor meiner PC Zeit gemacht. Hätte ich das nötige Kleingeld übrig würde ich auch mal wieder was restaurieren wollen


----------



## pascha953 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



noname545 schrieb:


> so ging es mir auch, und deshalb habe ich mir vor kurzem ein Cabrio gekauft. Muss zwar noch ein bisschen dran schrauben, aber das macht ja am meisten Spaß  Ist mal was anderes statt den Kopf in einem PC Gehäuse zu haben, vor allem hat man mehr platz.




Yeah 

habe mir vor kurzen einen BMW 325i Coupe Baujahr 2007 geholt. 80 000km Laufleistung, 216PS

Zieht zwar nicht so heavy wie der Audi S3 quattro, aber der 2,5l Sechszylinder ist echt was feines,

Sportfahrwerk, Tiefer gelegt , Leder...

hab ihn schon seit 2 Monaten und hab ihn schon 3 mal poliert und mit Wachs einmassiert,, den Innenraum mit Kunststoff- und Lederpflege so bearbeitet, das er wirklich wie neu aussieht.

Ein paar Pflege Tipps, bis jetzt das beste, was ich probiert habe

Meguiars Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner & Conditioner 400ml (37,25?/L) Leder | eBay

das Leder sieht danach wirklich wie neu aus

500 ml Lexol Vinylex Protectant; Cockpit & Innenraum; Vinyl, Kunststoff & Gummi | eBay

für Kunststoff und Gummi


----------



## noname545 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Yeah
> 
> habe mir vor kurzen einen BMW 325i Coupe Baujahr 2007 geholt. 80 000km Laufleistung, 216PS
> 
> ...



Hab leider nur ein e36 320i cabrio. Aber er hat nur 120k gelaufen Für sein Alter sehen die Ledersitze immer noch top aus. Muss jetzt bis Ende März warten, wegen Saison Kennzeichen. Mist


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

kenn ich gut. Ich glaube ich hab einfach schon zu viel gezockt, sodass mich jetzt nichts mehr reizen kann. 
Ist auch nicht schlimm jetzt mach ich halt andere Sachen wie zum beispiel die nächste Kneipe aufsuchen.


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Falls noch nicht genannt, Guild Wars 2!


----------



## shootme55 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Yeah
> 
> habe mir vor kurzen einen BMW 325i Coupe Baujahr 2007 geholt. 80 000km Laufleistung, 216PS
> 
> ...



Wollt mir auch einen zweiten BMW zulegen. Dachte aber da eher an einen E21. Sind nur schwer zu bekommen als 6-Zylinder....


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Ab und zu muss man halt meine eine Zocker pause einlegen, wenn man sich ein Spiel nach dem anderen reinknallt ist man irgendwann "satt". Aber manchmal muss ich mich auch zum zocken zwingen, bekomme dann aber immer mehr Lust umso länger ich spiele. Dann frage ich mich immer warum ich das Game nicht schon früher angefangen habe  Momentan zocke ich Dying Light und hab viel Spaß damit. 10 Monate dümpelte es auf meiner Festplatte.


----------



## JaniZz (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Man muss sich nur auf das Spiel einlassen,  eintauchen und sich gehen lassen. 

Wenn es dann mal nicht klappt,  nehme ich mein mountainbike und fahr ne runde durch die Wälder und am nächsten Tag habe ich schon wieder Bock zu spielen. 

Man sollte auch keine multiplayer Spielen, wenn man gerade so einen Hänger hat. 
Das kann zu Frustration führen und endet in alt+F4.

The witcher 3 z.B. Hat einer recht gute Story und hat mich total in seinen Bann gezogen. 

Oder echt einfach mal ein zwei Wochen die Finger vom Rechner lassen. 

Alte Spiele sind auch eher langweilig wenn man sie schon mal gespielt hat, da sehe ich auch keine Motivation.


----------



## SaPass (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



quicktime87 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr da so? Oder kommt das gar nicht vor? Und ich meine jetzt kein "ICH MUSSS ZOGGEN, egal was kommt", sonder mal ne Runde zoggen wollen und nix was einem gefällt aufem PC.


Ich kann dein Problem nachvollziehen. Schon seit der Mittelstufe, also seit ca. 10 Jahren, kann ich mich nicht mehr an den PC setzen und den ganzen Tag zocken, und damit dann auch zufrieden sein. Eine kleine Ausnahme stellt The Witcher 3 dar. Da habe ich viele Stunden damit verbracht, hatte aber am Ende auch nur noch wenig Lust drauf und habe dann die Hauptquest zu Ende gespielt. Wesentlich länger kann man zocken, wenn man mit ein paar Leuten im TS ist. Idealerweise bei einem Spiel, das nicht so schnell frustriert. Da finde ich Diablo 3 super. Kooperativ auf Monsterhatz gehen, kurz blinzeln und feststellen, dass acht Stunden vergangen sind.
Aber letzen Endes muss auch Abwechselung sein. Wenn du keine Lust auf Spiele hast, mach doch etwas anderes. Sport bietet sich immer an. Schnapp dir deine Laufschuhe oder dein Fahrrad und geh eine Runde nach draußen. Aber auch ein gutes Buch kann dich etliche Stunden fesseln. Gerade zur Weihnachtszeit bietet es sich auch an, dass du etwas mehr Zeit in der Küche verbringst. Du könntest etwas aufwendiges kochen, Kuchen backen oder Plätzchen backen. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, da macht sich das immer ganz gut.


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



quicktime87 schrieb:


> Huhu Gemeinde,
> 
> Man sitzt gelangweilt am PC und zockt 4 Runden WoT dann paar Runden CoD Ghost dazwischen etwas surfen und Black Ops 2 (ist tot) dann mal 1 Runde BF4 (welches ebenfalls tot ist), mal kurz Steam durchforsten........
> Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, Lustlosigkeit am PC und irgendwie kein Titel in Sicht, welcher irgendwie interessant wirkt.
> ...



Zur Abwechslung gibts dann meist eine Runde RealLive 2.0 ^^

Am Motorrad schrauben, etwas Basteln,  ein Bier trinken gehen, Radfahren/Laufen, Buch lesen, Fotografieren gehen oder zur Not auch an den N64 sitzen ^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

N64 is real Life?! o.O


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*



kero81 schrieb:


> N64 is real Life?! o.O



Na Hallo, zwei Italiener die sich mit Schildkröten bewerfen ist doch Reallive pur 

Ne, darum steht da das 'oder' ^^


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kennt ihr das Gefühl*

Hallo? Vielmehr gibt der Markt nicht her? Na, wer sich nur so einen Mist anschaut, ist aber auch selber Schuld, dass er gelangweilt vorm PC sitzt! Die richtig interessanten Spiele findet man abseits des hohlen Mainstreams! Ich nenne dir mal ein paar wichtige Pflicht-Spiele:

- SOMA
- Amnesia: The Dark Descent
- Penumbra
- Gothic
- Risen
- Neverending Nightmares
- The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
- Scratches: Director's Cut
- Dark Fall: Lost Souls
- Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
- Dragon's Lair 3D
- Need For Speed: Porsche
- Portal
- Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
- No One Lives Forever

Einige Spiele darunter setzen Maßstäbe, die allerhöchste Professionalität der Spielkunst darstellen.


----------

